# Toro riding lawn mower: oil in air filter



## jimmyc (Jun 21, 2005)

Was out mowing on Friday and the tractor started to die on me...so I shut it down to check things out. The oil was low but not empty...although it was full 2 weeks ago. I did find some oil in the air filter case, which doesn't seem good. When I turn the key now, it just clunks. Thoughts? :wave:


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

As far as the oil being in the air filter goes,thats your PVC (pip-it) valve inside the breather cover not working right.Now weather its bad or not,it's herd to say.A number of things could cause this.Lose head bolts-blown head gasket,Leaking oil seal.a hole in oil filler tube.Anything that puts more air into the crankcase.even bad rings sometimes.

And as for the clunks goes,is that when the engine turns over or just clicks from the solenoid,but the engine is not turning over any longer??


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

right about the breather......but it clunks? does it turn over and clunk and doesn't start?, or it just clunks around but still starts and runs good?


----------



## jimmyc (Jun 21, 2005)

It does not turn over at all. It just makes a clunking sound. But I tried it only with the air filter in. I haven't yet tried it with the oil soaked air filter out, will do so.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oo, just clunks, well if that doesn't do anything, its getting gas..... and gas down the throat won't do anything, hope it didn't throw a rod or something.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

sounds like the cylinder might be filling up with fuel or might be a valve setting or could have locked up what model is the engine ? could be a few things causing it.. pull the dipstick and smell it does it smell like gas ? can you turn the engine over by hand might try turning the pully from the bottom or by hand on top ? might be locked up bug man might be onto something


----------



## snprnut (Jun 19, 2005)

I also agree on the PCV breather assembly. I've fixed many mowers that people have given up on by putting a new breather on.


----------

